# Tiberian Sun Command And Conquer Troubles



## y2kmicroboy (Jul 24, 2005)

I bought a copy of Tiberian Sun for my buddy so we could play together online. The problem is that when he clicks "internet" to play multiplayer with me he gets a message similar to this: "the westwood online support library was either missing or invalid." If anyone could help me that would be awesome... im dying to play!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you install the Westwood Components (I think it's Westwood Chat)?


----------



## y2kmicroboy (Jul 24, 2005)

turns out my idiot friend simply unchecked "westwood internet components" during installation. luckily i decided to reinstall it for him to see if that would work, and realized there was no directory previously made for the internet components. now he just has some connection issues which are probably just due to some viruses he recently had. thanks a lot for responding... that turned out to be exactly the problem


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: anytime. I usually uncheck that too because I don't like TS that much. Generals on the other hand


----------



## y2kmicroboy (Jul 24, 2005)

haha... i see... well the reason i play tiberian sun is cause it is most like an old playstation version i used to play with my friend. i have the demo for generals. you recommend it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep  has a good online multiplayer too


----------



## Ambition (Sep 28, 2007)

Is tiberian sun even working anymore and if so how do i program it to recieve my wireless connection on my desktop?


----------



## RedEyePs4 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi i was wondering the same thing, can you still play Tib sun online servers. I cant seem to log in since Kane was released.
Cheers


----------

